

You Can Learn A Lot About America From Each State’s Internet Search History - thejteam
http://blog.estately.com/2014/05/you-can-learn-a-lot-about-america-from-each-states-internet-search-history/

======
thejteam
I ran across this and thought a discussion of the techniques would be
interesting. I don't see the results themselves generating interesting
discussion though.

~~~
anigbrowl
I don't know, I found that both entertaining and insightful.

